# Google



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

sI recently moved locations and updated the address on google. Now I have been pending for about 6 weeks and lost all my reviews. It is possible to still find me but my ranking has dropped from 1st in almost every key word to nonexistant in most. Only painting contractor pulls me up.

The question is why am I visible if I'm pending, and how to get off pending. I have gotten three reviews since than so I am starting to work my way back up. Getting the lost reviews would be great but not vital I can always get more.

I noticed Shearer painting from seattle had similar problem when he moved lost all his reviews and rank. If you see this what did you do. I noticed on another forum you remained pending for 8 months. I do not want that to happen to me. Luckily my market is not as crowded with painters so moving up will not be a problem once the pending is removed.


Thanks


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I hope you get an answer


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

luckily I get a steady supply from a couple of contractors but most of my growth was coming from my online presence so it is important to get it back up.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I was hoping someone would have the silver bullet to solve this but I guess google is an enigma.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

You need more pages and more content, like a page for every service. Pages should have about 3-500 words and need H1 and H2 titles. 
I see you participate in linkedin. Try sharing page links when you create a new page.
You also need a privacy policy on a page with a H1 or H2 title that reads "Privacy Policy"
This is all very easy to do with wordpress. 
Plus you might have further issues with your site being hacked and spammed. You can contact google to see if you are under penalty. They will tell you. Make sure you have good passwords.
You Meta tags don't read smoothly and they should be complete sentences or use - instead of commas. Use Yoast plugin to hanle this if you not already.
Your photos are not named well and also probably dont have alt tags and meta tags set up properly. Its nice that they are your own though!:thumbup: Use city names in your photos. Like "deck sealing job in blahblah town"


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the advice I will go ahead and take care of a lot of that you suggest. Do you know anything about google+/places? I was first there for every keyword in my location for 2 years than I updated my address because of a move and have been in the pending stage for almost 7 weeks.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

jacob33 said:


> Thanks for the advice I will go ahead and take care of a lot of that you suggest. Do you know anything about google+/places? I was first there for every keyword in my location for 2 years than I updated my address because of a move and have been in the pending stage for almost 7 weeks.


Good luck with that. I just built a house and google just recognized the address for directions and what not. Its been 6 months and Ive written articles just to add citations. Its been a long haul. Moving is the worst for your business on any local maps. Just make sure that all your free listings are correct. try searching for "city name" Painters. Then when you find a painters listed on a phone book style website, list yours too. This will take awhile for google to even notice. Do like maybe 5 or 6, then one every week or two. List your address, business nam and phone is the exact same format everywhere.

Plus your signature here might not be best served as a city name. Using your business name here is probably your most effective "Anchor text".

Remember that google needs to know what you are about and they dont take hints. They are like the dumbest drunk guy in a room of sober women. Make it clear. Put your city name in every way that people will search for it. Like I use Indianapolis without the IN. But then as Greenwood I use the IN next to it because google will auto fill it in searches because there are about 3 or 4 around the US. There is only one Indianapolis so there is never a reason for me to have Indianapolis IN in my site. think like google would. Think of what they would have to do to become successful and model your online website after that. Then you will nail it.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I just notice that on Google + they just added another tab exclusively for reviews, but you can still see old reviews on the about tab.


----------



## Midas (May 9, 2013)

jacob33 said:


> sI recently moved locations and updated the address on google. Now I have been pending for about 6 weeks and lost all my reviews. It is possible to still find me but my ranking has dropped from 1st in almost every key word to nonexistant in most. Only painting contractor pulls me up.
> 
> The question is why am I visible if I'm pending, and how to get off pending. I have gotten three reviews since than so I am starting to work my way back up. Getting the lost reviews would be great but not vital I can always get more.
> 
> ...


I will look into this and ask some colleagues that know their stuff, hopefully I will have an answer for you before the days over. I am guessing that you are specifically referring to Google+ rankings and not a website correct ?


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Google places for business is a mess right now. Be pateint, review your listing and make sure your are not violating any TOS.

If you can afford it, I would do some Adwords to get you some exposure on the 1st page.

Good Luck

P.S. Try going through the support

http://support.google.com/places/?hl=en


----------



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

Google ad words is the way to go , get you right to the top and you can start for cheap and set your own spending budget.


----------

